# Tire Chains



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have been lucky so far this year. Last year I got stuck in one driveway and on one uphill road. Both cases I was able to get out with profuse amounts of solar salt. The uphill road was a pitd because I had to back down.

At home I need to use chains for getting my trailer in/out of it's spot.

I use black rubber bungees to tension them.


I just ordered two pair of these for the work van; 









245/75R16LT, 245/75 16LT Cam Laclede Tire Chains, priced per pair.


If you don't know where to buy the best tire chains look no further. TireChains.com is where to buy snow tire chains for trucks, tractors, atvs, & cars.




tirechain.com





I also have one pair for the camo van that are the same but with twice as many cross chains;









265/75R-16, 265/75-16 LT 2-Link Tire Chains, priced per pair.


Free Same Day Shipping. 265/75R-16, 265/75-16 LT 2-Link Tire Chains, priced per pair. 2-LINK Truck tire chains. 15/64 (.234 inch) thick.




tirechain.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

@Debo22 Before you even say it........They work great for mud too!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve used them before, but illegal in Michigan. At least on roads.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve used them before, but illegal in Michigan. At least on roads.



They are most certainly legal;

............In regards to chains, Michigan Vehicle Code 257.710 states that a person may_ "use a tire chain of reasonable proportion upon a vehicle__* when required for safety*__ because of snow, ice, or other condition tending to cause a vehicle to skid."_







7 Michigan Driving Laws You Thought You Knew but Might Have All Wrong | Used Car Motor Mall


Take a look at these 7 Michigan Driving Laws You Thought You Knew but Might Have All Wrong with Used Car Motor Mall.




www.motormallofgr.com





Most states have similar laws. Only use tire chains when they're needed. 

Some states have areas/times of years where they are required.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> They are most certainly legal;
> 
> ............In regards to chains, Michigan Vehicle Code 257.710 states that a person may_ "use a tire chain of reasonable proportion upon a vehicle__* when required for safety*__ because of snow, ice, or other condition tending to cause a vehicle to skid."_
> 
> ...


My brain shorted, snow tires that we had back in New England. Metal studded tires.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Never used them.................................


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> Never used them.................................



Yes, another dig at snow by me. I hate snow......


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I despise my van compared to my AWD van, I got caught up in December, couldn't go back or forward! It it was ice, I had cat litter but it was useless even the studs on my tires are a joke, I finally managed. I bring my folding tire tracks but never used them since.

Many times I've been to customer house to leave the van on the road as I know I can't climb their driveway or will never come back up from their downhill slope.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


>


I'd love to buy an old E-Series ambulance and swap the chains over. Should bolt right up.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

if the roads are that bad, shops closed. good day to catch up on office work.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Yesterday I had to go to a repeat customer outside the city, After a maze of icy gravel road a few houses have a private road. There was a guy sideway trying to climb a hill. I tried but no go and I knew I was going to lose the truck in the ditch. Couldn't turn around I had to back up half a kilometer. The owner came and picked me up and did 8-10 trips for supplies and materials.

My studded snow tires suck!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> if the roads are that bad, shops closed. good day to catch up on office work.





Tango said:


> Yesterday I had to go to a repeat customer outside the city, After a maze of icy gravel road a few houses have a private road. There was a guy sideway trying to climb a hill. I tried but no go and I knew I was going to lose the truck in the ditch. Couldn't turn around I had to back up half a kilometer. The owner came and picked me up and did 8-10 trips for supplies and materials.
> 
> My studded snow tires suck!


That right there is a perfect example of why you should keep a pair of chains on the van. You don't plan to need chains. They also work well in mud. Ever sink into a yard you thought was firm?

At a previous job I parked up on the curb which had some snow piled up. The tail pipe melted the snow by the rear tire and made an ice patch below it. I went to leave an hour later and couldn't. A guy with a beat up truck pulled up, he slowly used his bumper to push the rear bumper of the van just enough.

Sometimes you don't even need to put the chains on, you just lay them on the ice like a traction board.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

bumper f*cking is not allowed on my vehicles.


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

If it's snowing considerably, I call my customers and let them know I aint gonna make it, and reschedule. I'm not taking a chance on some idiot smashing into my rig.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 131807
> 
> 
> @Debo22 Before you even say it........They work great for mud too!


Man they vibrate the entire vehicle,do you leave them on all day or just use them as needed??they are a pain to put on when it's freezing cold


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Man they vibrate the entire vehicle,do you leave them on all day or just use them as needed??they are a pain to put on when it's freezing cold


At home I leave them on one of my two vans so I have the option of chains if I need it. Parking my trailer when it's muddy or icy is near impossible without them because of a slight hill. A couple weeks ago we had a snow storm on a friday night. I had to go to the dump saturday when the roads were still terrible. Couldn't have done it without the chains. As soon as the snow cleared I got a call for a clogged waste line.

Otherwise the chains are in the van for emergencies.

You call me for service and I will be there.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> At home I leave them on one of my two vans so I have the option of chains if I need it. Parking my trailer when it's muddy or icy is near impossible without them because of a slight hill. A couple weeks ago we had a snow storm on a friday night. I had to go to the dump saturday when the roads were still terrible. Couldn't have done it without the chains. As soon as the snow cleared I got a call for a clogged waste line.
> 
> Otherwise the chains are in the van for emergencies.
> 
> You call me for service and I will be there.


the mailman don’t have nothing on skoro lololololo even rain,sleet,snow,ice,or sickness can stop skoro from unstopping that clogged drain lololololololo


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> the mailman don’t have nothing on skoro lololololo even rain,sleet,snow,ice,or sickness can stop skoro from unstopping that clogged drain lololololololo


_*
"or sickness"*_

I am quite unphased by many vile things, although I have on occasion almost puked. I am the guy that will take lunch next to a septic tank. Get out of the van with my sandwich and look in a tank to see if a sewage pump is working.

I went into a basement that had a couple inches of sewage with a customer. He puked on the floor and then was profusely apologizing to me. I laughed and said "Guy, we're standing in 2" of sewage! You think I care about some puke?!"


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> _*"or sickness"*_
> 
> I am quite unphased by many vile things, although I have on occasion almost puked. I am the guy that will take lunch next to a septic tank. Get out of the van with my sandwich and look in a tank to see if a sewage pump is working.
> 
> I went into a basement that had a couple inches of sewage with a customer. He puked on the floor and then was profusely apologizing to me. I laughed and said "Guy, we're standing in 2" of sewage! You think I care about some puke?!"


Been there done that, But mine was 6" deep all I had to do was snake the sewer though 4" C/O while my skid machine was on a set of concrete steps leading down from outside, man did that let go when I cleared the blockade


----------

